# elongated uvula



## lmeadows (Feb 1, 2021)

What is the ICD 10 code for elonged uvula?  It is not stated as hypertrophic or congenital, only elongated.


----------



## bquintan (Mar 1, 2021)

ICD-10-CM Index leads you to -> Q38.6 Other congenital malformations of mouth


----------



## fwnewbie (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't think you should use the Q code because as you said, it is not stated as congenital.  Is there an "other malformation" code to use?


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Mar 20, 2021)

I do not know how a uvula would get elongated if not congenital.


----------



## fwnewbie (Mar 22, 2021)

I can think of causes: direct trauma, sequala from infection or surgery.


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Mar 22, 2021)

I would use K13.79


----------



## trarut (Mar 22, 2021)

Or query the provider for clarification of the diagnosis.


----------

